# Help Please!



## angie76 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Guys I am new to this so please bear with me, I have 3 old watches in my possession and I am unsure about the make and age and whether they are worth anything, the first one is a swiss handwind that says Freba on the dial.










The second looks expensive, it has Goldpool 30 jewels super automatic written on the dial, swiss made.



















and the 3rd is a little ladies handwind 17 jewels with the initials S.M on the dial.










Any ideas?

Thanks Angie x


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Angie

Welcome to :rltb: - it's a great place to be!

Answering your query - these look like three what we call "generic Swiss" watches unless anyone knows better. From the mid 40's till the upsurge in quartz watches in the 70's, the Swiss watch industry produced many, many watches in small almost "cottage industry" type places in different Cantons throughout Switzerland. These were then sold worldwide under many different names by jewellery stores in many countries. Some jewellers would even have them made with their own names on the dials :yes:

Cheap quartz watches killed off many of these small Swiss companies, others were taken over or swallowed up by larger groups and the names disappeared without trace. HTH a bit, if anyone has more info, they'll probably add to the posting. 

Don't be a stranger, keep on posting, we're a friendly bunch!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Are each of them running? What were you thinking of doing with them?


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

mel said:


> Cheap quartz watches killed off many of these small Swiss companies, others were taken over or swallowed up by larger groups and the names disappeared without trace. HTH a bit, if anyone has more info, they'll probably add to the posting.


wqasn;t there also a Quartz crisis in 1973 and many houses that had decided to fully go over to quartz tanked due to the crisis

My Uncle has a Brand called Romer, I believe this to be one of the Swiss manufacterer that went down during this time. He has had it since the 40's

apparently and it still works


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

angie76 said:


> Any ideas?


Not really but I like them.










This looks particularly interesting and much older than the others. I'd love to see the movement inside. I suspect it might by a late example of a cylinder movement.










Like Mel said, a Swiss generic, but a good one. With 30 jewels I'd hazard a guess that it's powered by a Felsa movement.










Does this say 'Swiss' below the 6 o'clock mark? And what is written on the back of the watch?


----------

